# 2nd Place Heavyweight @ Western Regionals



## jimmachak.com (Dec 9, 2009)

Well...

On November 28th the wife and I headed down to Phoenix and competed in the Western Regionals. What a show! 170 competitors and man was it organized. The promoter was cool and everyone treated us great. I originally planned on competing in a show 2 weeks earlier and got extremely sick (1st time ever I have been sick during precontest training, I never want that to happen again it sucked). Anyhow for 3.5 days I was off of my diet... long story short my wife pulled up the NPC schedule and 2 hours later we drove to the post office and mailed out the entry form to compete in the Western Regionals... so back on the treadmill I went and man did it turn out great.

The bad thing is... I didn't make the lightheavyweight class... I weighed in at 201.8 pounds. During the Thursday and Friday before the show my body was lovin carbs... literally things were getting tighter and tighter every 2 hours... so when we weighed in Friday night I could not believe I was almost 202... but I also could not believe my condition. I figured "what the heck" we were miles from home so no turning back now. 

The prejudging was awesome... stayed in decent condition overnight and continued to carb up that next morning. Was a whole heck of a lot drier as well. 

I was standing at the end of my class during the prejudging and immediately was moved to the middle. I was the lightest guy in my class... anyhow long story short took 2nd and was very happy with the outcome given I was sick as hell just a little over a week before. 

Here is a vid of my night routine. You guys r gonna have fun with this one cause I posed to "Stayin Alive". I did pig out a bit after prejudgin and was definitely "watered down" for the night show (my fault there). The pics were taken by a guy who was sittin in the audience that we met. They were also of the night show. I would kill for some prejudging pics so if anyone was there let me know if you have any of the heavies!

Anyhow all feedback is welcome.... 

YouTube - Bodybuilding Posing Routine at Western Regionals


----------



## jimmachak.com (Dec 9, 2009)

*top 5 vid...*

here a quick vid of the top 5...

YouTube - Bodybuilding Western Regionals Top 5


----------



## Matt C (Dec 12, 2009)

You look great!  Job well done!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## jimmachak.com (Dec 12, 2009)

*thanks...*

thank you it was truly a rockin show if anyone is in the Arizona area definitely check out the shows that Miles puts on he has a great team behind him.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 13, 2009)

Man you look great.  Nice work!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2009)

congrats.


----------



## Matt C (Dec 13, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> congrats.



Huge and shredded!


----------

